# Bunny in Northern CA, Mate Passed. Potential Rehome



## Luluznewz (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello,

I haven't been active on this site for a few years. Lulu and Zeppelin were my two bonded rabbits. I unfortunately recently lost Lulu. She had serious GI trouble that escalated rapidly. I took her to an emergency vet and they did their best but she did not make it. Lulu was 8, which was not nearly as old as I hoped for.

I still have Zeppelin, and I love him quite dearly. However, I'm quite worried how he will do without a companion. They were extremely close and though they were both friendly rabbits I know my companionship cant even hold a candle to what he had with her. 

After Zeppelin passes, which I sincerely hope will not be for a very long time, I will not be getting any other rabbits. I moved in with my boyfriend who has a dog. They are all fine and safe now, but I need to put the rabbit chapter of my life on hold after Zeppelin until we don't all have to live in a one bedroom apartment.

In the right situation, I think Zeppelin would be happier if he could find a new bond. If I could try to rescue him a companion I would, but its just not in the cards. I'm hoping someone might have a rabbit who recently lost a mate or maybe a rabbit they are trying to bond for the first time. 

Zeppelin is a very healthy 5 year old brown lop. He is handsome and sweet and really cute. He's neutered and litter-box trained. He is friendly and curious. He's only ever bonded with Lulu but he was EXTREMELY patient with her. She was awful to him at first and he took it remarkably well. After a few weeks they were inseparable, and if that experience holds true I think he would bond with another rabbit fairly easily.

Just to make it clear to everyone, if a wonderful situation does not arise I will absolutely and happily keep him. I have no intention of ever giving him to someone who does not currently have rabbits and who does not have extensive rabbit experience. I just want to explore this possibility because I know he misses Lulu and I don't think a human can fully patch up that void.

My email is [email protected], or feel free to send me a message or post here. Thank you.


----------



## hamsterdance (Nov 20, 2015)

So sorry to hear about LuLu. I often worry about this situation for my pairs. 
I wish you the best of luck in finding him someone who is looking for a bond mate- it sounds like anyone would be very lucky to have him.


----------

